# When to pick lemons?



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

First year with a fruit tree so kind of a dumb question, but when do I pick these things? Anyone got some kind of rule of thumb or tips/suggestions?


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine are ready mid dec to early January. Meyer lemons. Just look at them, when they go from yellowish green to dark yellow and appear to shrink a little, they are juicy ready. If in doubt, sample a few.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I was in Rockport last week,and it sure looked like there's a good crop of lemons this year.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I use the sqeeze test for my oranges and lemons. When they are firm let them stay. Looks like my oranges need about one more month to start getting a little soft and juicy. Like picking vine ripe tomatoes so the longer you can leave them the better they get.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Pick them now!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

December always seems the right time for my Meyers. I have three trees and they were loaded this year.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

*Trimming*

All fruit is off picked 
Is it ok to trim citrus now ?

Want to leave top alone but low branches did hang bit low when fruit was heavy


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Decemberish. We used to have a tree at our old place, hated it. Thorns and would produce huge ammunts of mediocre tasting lemons. Would fall on the ground and get nasty and also had a pus asp fall down my shirt from that dang tree once too.

What do you guys do with all of those meyers? They were never sour enough for my liking so didn't know what to do with them. Plenty juicy but could do with or without them.


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

The longer you let them hang, the better. My improved meyers are still slightly green. More hangtime leads to better tasting and sweeter fruit.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Decemberish. We used to have a tree at our old place, hated it. Thorns and would produce huge ammunts of mediocre tasting lemons. Would fall on the ground and get nasty and also had a pus asp fall down my shirt from that dang tree once too.
> 
> What do you guys do with all of those meyers? They were never sour enough for my liking so didn't know what to do with them. Plenty juicy but could do with or without them.


Freeze juice, makes great lemonade.

Also my favorite lemon pie is made from Meyer lemon juice.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Lemons*

Mine seem to last longer on tree than picked and stored..Juice and freeze keeps well..


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Good lemon info...
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/citrus/lemons.htm

And other stuff...
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/fruit-nut/

More...I was talking to a citrus type at Pasadena Master Gardener sale and he said to pick satsumas when they just start to turn yellow from green. I need to remember that later this year.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I pick mine when there are bright yellow and maybe a touch of green left. I picked them late this year in January. Usually around Christmas time. OK to prune now.


----------

